# (mais) de là à + infinitif



## Marfrance

Bonjour!

Voici la phrase suivante:

X a très bien chanté, j'admets, mais de là *à être numéro 1*, je ne comprends pas.

Pourriez-vous m'apporter un éclairage sur la suite "à être" dans la phrase ci-dessus?


MERCI


----------



## rogermue

Bonjour,

C'est encore un long chemin pour devenir le meilleur des chanteurs.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

On peut considérer que l'expression "de là à" a un sens assez proche de la question suivante :

"est-ce bien une raison suffisante pour... ?"


----------



## rositakay

Bonsoir,

Pourtant de là a dire que le Qatar serait d’un seul coup et d’un seul revenu a sa taille géopolitique réelle, c’est-a-dire « _dans ses étroites frontières, celles d’une principauté théocratique et dictatoriale_ », serait se payer de mots.

Que signifie l'expression "de là a dire que"?

Merci,


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonjour Rositakay.

1)_ De là à dire que..._ est une expression figée dont le sens est_ à partir de là _(ce qui vient d'être dit)_, dire que_...
[...]


----------



## rositakay

Merci Logospreference-1


----------



## Chocou

Il me semblerait que "de là à" est synonyme de "aller jusqu'à".

- X a très bien chanté, j'admets, mais *aller jusqu'à*  être numéro 1, je ne comprends pas.
- Il est possible que quelques campements de nomades en aient été chassés plusieurs fois, mais *de l**à à* (*aller jusqu'à*) croire  que l’un d’eux en ait gardé une rancune vengeresse, me paraît bien improbable.

Qu'en dites-vous ?​


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est possible dans votre seconde phrase, mais la première est curieuse ; on la reformulerait autrement, par exemple :

_X a très bien chanté, je l'admets, mais qu'il soit allé jusqu'à devenir numéro un, je ne le comprends pas._

ou plus simplement : _… mais je ne comprends pas qu'il soit devenu numéro un_.

Il manque toutefois une nuance importance, présente dans la phrase originale avec _de là à_, celle d'*insuffisance* : _… mais ce n'était (à mon avis) pas suffisant pour qu'il devienne numéro un_.


----------



## Chocou

Je vous remercie infiniment, Maître Capello, pour votre réponse.


----------



## OLN

On sous-entend en gros : "X a très bien chanté, je l'admets, mais de là à être numéro 1, il y a une [large] marge. Je ne comprends pas que X soit numéro 1 alors qu'il n'a fait que bien chanter."
Le sens est  : il y a loin de là (bien chanter) à être numéro un ⇒ il en faut bien plus pour être couronné numéro 1 (lors d'un concours ?) que simplement bien chanter

On pourrait dire : Il a bien chanté, certes. Quant à être numéro 1, je ne comprends pas (ce n'est pas justifié/ c'est exagéré).


----------



## buketturk

Bonjour,

Au Royal, quoique chichement salarié par sa fiancée, il gagne largement sa vie, et se permet de prendre du repos tant qu'il veut. Aussi, est-il juste qu'il veuille conserver cette place coûte que coûte. Mais, *de là à* aller se fourrer dans cette histoire fantasmagorique, il me semble qu'il a dû laisser en chemin une bonne partie de sa raison, Mikhaïl divague : j'ai perdu mon premier compagnon de route.
(source : Méditerranée Lever du soleil - Vie d`Adrien)

Est-ce que dans cette phrase, s'agit-il une utilisation comme "une raison suffisante pour..." comme dit snarkhunter #3 ? (Comme dire : "Mais *ce n'est pas une raison suffisante pour* aller se fourrer...)

Merci.


----------



## Locape

Je dirais que cela veut dire 'mais aller jusqu'à se fourrer dans cette histoire', 'aller aussi loin que se fourrer dans cette histoire', cela prouve qu'il n'a plus toute sa tête.


----------



## buketturk

Donc, si on enlève ce "de là à" et ne dit que "Mais *aller jusqu'à* se fourrer dans cette histoire fantasmagorique, il me semble *que ça prouve* qu'il a dû laisser en chemin une bonne partie de sa raison", ça signifie exactement la même chose que la phrase originale ?


----------



## Locape

Oui, même s'il évite d'utiliser 'cela prouve' qui renforcerait sa conviction.


----------



## buketturk

Merci !

Mais j'ai pas compris une chose : Cette utilisation n'a aucun rapport avec cette définition qui se trouve sur Larousse : "De là à, il s'en faut de beaucoup : Il a mal agi mais de là à trahir ses amis !" ?


----------



## Locape

Dans l'exemple du Larousse, il me semble qu'il n'a pas trahi ses amis, seulement mal agi. Comme on peut dire 'de là à dire qu'on est plus sûr nulle part' = c'est exagéré de dire cela. Pour moi, c'est une construction différente de 'mais de là à faire..., (cela veut dire que)...', comme par exemple 'mais de là à trahir ses amis, il a dû perdre la raison' = la seule explication plausible est qu'il a perdu la raison.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans tous les cas, le locuteur trouve que quelque chose est *exagéré*.

Cette construction est soit (1) un *reproche* de quelque chose qui *est arrivé*, soit (2) la *réfutation* de quelque chose qui *ne peut raisonnablement arriver ou être arrivé*.

(1) _mais de là à_ = était-ce bien une raison suffisante pour, c'est exagéré que

_X a très bien chanté, je l'admets, mais de là à être numéro 1, je ne comprends pas._
_Aussi est-il juste qu'il veuille conserver cette place coûte que coûte. Mais, de là à aller se fourrer dans cette histoire fantasmagorique, il me semble qu'il a dû laisser en chemin une bonne partie de sa raison._

(2) _mais de là à_ = je ne crois pas que X serait allé jusqu'à, ce serait exagéré de dire que

_Il est possible que quelques campements de nomades en aient été chassés plusieurs fois, mais de là à croire que l’un d’eux en ait gardé une rancune vengeresse, me paraît bien improbable._
_Il a mal agi mais de là à trahir ses amis !_


----------



## buketturk

Oui, je comprends ça... Mais je ne peux pas choisir celui que je dois utiliser dans la traduction.


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est le contexte qui vous permet de le savoir.


----------



## buketturk

Je pense que la traduction de "Il doit être fou pour aller aussi loin." est la bonne traduction. Mais la définition de Larousse me met devant un dilemme.


----------



## Maître Capello

L'exemple de Larousse est mal choisi et donné sans contexte ; je l'ignorerais.


----------



## buketturk

D'accord, merci pour cet avis !


----------

